# Parlamento UE, sì a embargo immediato energetico russo.



## Toby rosso nero (7 Aprile 2022)

Via libera del Parlamento europeo alla risoluzione di maggioranza che chiede più sanzioni contro la Russia, includendo l’import di energia, un totale e immediato embargo su gas, petrolio e carbone russi.

Ora spetterà ai singoli stati ratificare. L'Italia ieri ha già dato la sua approvazione.

-------

Notizie precedenti

Draghi in conferenza stampa, annunciando il PIL al 3,1% e il deficit al 5,6%:

"Andiamo con l'UE, se ci propone l'embargo sul gas, siamo contenti di seguire. Quello che vogliamo è lo strumento più efficace per la pace. Ci chiediamo se il prezzo del gas possa essere scambiato con la pace. Preferiamo la pace o il termosifone, anzi il condizionatore d'aria acceso?. Questa è la domanda che ci dobbiamo porre".


----------



## Djici (7 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Via libera del Parlamento europeo alla risoluzione di maggioranza che chiede più sanzioni contro la Russia, includendo l’import di energia, un totale e immediato embargo su gas, petrolio e carbone russi.
> 
> Ora spetterà ai singoli stati ratificare. L'Italia ieri ha già dato la sua approvazione.
> 
> ...


Che botta!
Non so se sia una botta peggiore per noi o per loro... Ma rimane una botta 

Speriamo di non essere in mano a incapaci totali che potrebbe finire male per noi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Aprile 2022)

Da sabato comincio a fare legna nel bosco. Mi sono già messo d'accordo con i miei zii.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Aprile 2022)

Caproni dell'UE,peggio dei dilettanti allo sbaraglio.
Tutto questo per l'ucraina,ricordiamocelo.


----------



## Albijol (7 Aprile 2022)

SU PRESSIONE DELLA GERMANIA, IL BAN ALL'IMPORT DEL CARBONE RUSSO VIENE SPOSTATO A META' AGOSTO


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da sabato comincio a fare legna nel bosco. Mi sono già messo d'accordo con i miei zii.



ho già revisionato la motosega del mio povero papà, Husquarna arancione, una bomba.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Aprile 2022)

sembra che i russi abbiano detto alla loro tv di stato che i cadaveri di Bucha sono opera...degli inglesi! 

quindi nemmeno degli ucraini..


----------



## Albijol (7 Aprile 2022)

APPROVATO AL SENATO USA IL LEND-LEASE ACT, PROGRAMMA CHE PREVEDE IL PRESTITO GRATUITO DI ARMI ALL'UKRAINA, CHE HA SOLO L'OBBLIGO DI RIDARLE INDIETRO A GUERRA FINITA.


----------



## Swaitak (7 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Via libera del Parlamento europeo alla risoluzione di maggioranza che chiede più sanzioni contro la Russia, includendo l’import di energia, un totale e immediato embargo su gas, petrolio e carbone russi.
> 
> Ora spetterà ai singoli stati ratificare. L'Italia ieri ha già dato la sua approvazione.
> 
> ...


maledetti buoni.
da notare che ci sarà un nuovo aumento alla pompa nonostante le accise, immaginate se decadesse il taglio con la benzina a 4€ forse, e questo è il minore dei mali.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Aprile 2022)

Basterebbe (ora è tardi) andare in Tunisia o in Marocco o in Algeria e prendere in leasing un'area nel deserto grande quanto la Sicilia e riempirla di pannelli solari per dare energia a tutta l' Europa. Cosa totalmente nelle nostre capacità ed economicamente vantaggiosa rispetto alle forme termoelettriche attuali.


----------



## rossonerosud (7 Aprile 2022)

L'esport di energia rappresenta solo il 2% del Pil russo, che recupereranno esportandolo in Cina e negli altri paesi non allineati. la lega araba ha già disatteso l'input statunitense ad aumentare la produzione di petrolio. Per noi sarà una catastrofe.


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Caproni dell'UE,peggio dei dilettanti allo sbaraglio.
> Tutto questo per l'ucraina,ricordiamocelo.



Che fino a 2 mesi fa nessuno calcolava... Ricordiamocelo.


----------



## claudiop77 (7 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Che botta!
> Non so se sia una botta peggiore per noi o per loro... Ma rimane una botta
> 
> Speriamo di non essere in mano a incapaci totali che potrebbe finire male per noi


Mi sa per noi.
Loro possono vendere ad altri.


----------



## Swaitak (7 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Basterebbe (ora è tardi) andare in Tunisia o in Marocco o in Algeria e prendere in leasing un'area nel deserto grande quanto la Sicilia e riempirla di pannelli solari per dare energia a tutta l' Europa. Cosa totalmente nelle nostre capacità ed economicamente vantaggiosa rispetto alle forme termoelettriche attuali.


prendendo per buoni i calcoli, dovresti tenere conto della competizione tra paesi EU, non sono così sicuro che tutti vorrebbero unificare il sistema energetico..ci sono paesi più autosufficenti di altri che traggono vantaggio


----------



## Giek (7 Aprile 2022)

Folli


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> prendendo per buoni i calcoli, dovresti tenere conto della competizione tra paesi EU, non sono così sicuro che tutti vorrebbero unificare il sistema energetico..ci sono paesi più autosufficenti di altri che traggono vantaggio



certo, era un esempio, per dire volere è potere. Se manca la volontà di cambiare le cose non cambieranno mai. Guarda l'industria automobilistica, c'è voluto Elon Musk che dal nulla tirava fuori la Tesla per farli iniziare ad investire miliardate nell'auto elettrica.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Aprile 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> L'esport di energia rappresenta solo il 2% del Pil russo, che recupereranno esportandolo in Cina e negli altri paesi non allineati. la lega araba ha già disatteso l'input statunitense ad aumentare la produzione di petrolio. Per noi sarà una catastrofe.



non so dove hai preso questi numeri, l'export di materie prima rappresenta 1/3 del budget e del Pil russo direttamente, e stimato oltre il 50% indirettamente. Senza materie prime domani chiudono i battenti


----------



## Albijol (7 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non so dove hai preso questi numeri, l'export di materie prima rappresenta 1/3 del budget e del Pil russo direttamente, e stimato oltre il 50% indirettamente. Senza materie prime domani chiudono i battenti


Ed è da capire quanto rappresenta la vendita di armi in termini di Pil, considerando che non possono più produrle perché prendevano pezzi da Germania e Finlandia


----------



## Andris (7 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> APPROVATO AL SENATO USA IL LEND-LEASE ACT, PROGRAMMA CHE PREVEDE IL PRESTITO GRATUITO DI ARMI ALL'UKRAINA, CHE HA SOLO L'OBBLIGO DI RIDARLE INDIETRO A GUERRA FINITA.


solamente un popolo malato dove puoi comprare un'arma con meno problemi di un'aspirina può partorire queste follie.
stanno dando armi ai civili che così diventano bersagli senza alcuna preparazione militare.
è stato già riportato di faide e omicidi in queste settimane perchè se dai un'arma così c'è chi la usa anche per regolare conti privati, non solo contro i russi invasori.


----------



## Albijol (7 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> solamente un popolo malato dove puoi comprare un'arma con meno problemi di un'aspirina può partorire queste follie.
> stanno dando armi ai civili che così diventano bersagli senza alcuna preparazione militare.
> è stato già riportato di faide e omicidi in queste settimane perchè se dai un'arma così c'è chi la usa anche per regolare conti, non solo contro i russi invasori.


Questo programma è lo stesso identico che aiutò gli alleati a combattere Germania, Italia e Giappone durante la seconda guerra mondiale


----------



## Andris (7 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Questo programma è lo stesso identico che aiutò gli alleati a combattere Germania, Italia e Giappone durante la seconda guerra mondiale


non siamo in guerra mondiale, anche se loro lo vorrebbero...
se ad ogni guerra regionale tra confinanti ci fosse una situazione del genere sarebbe esploso il pianeta...


----------



## rossonerosud (7 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non so dove hai preso questi numeri, l'export di materie prima rappresenta 1/3 del budget e del Pil russo direttamente, e stimato oltre il 50% indirettamente. Senza materie prime domani chiudono i battenti


No, il numero a cui fai riferimento tu riguarda la percentuale sul totale delle esportazioni, non del Pil.


----------



## Shmuk (7 Aprile 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> L'esport di energia rappresenta solo il 2% del Pil russo, che recupereranno esportandolo in Cina e negli altri paesi non allineati. la lega araba ha già disatteso l'input statunitense ad aumentare la produzione di petrolio. Per noi sarà una catastrofe.



2 per Cento?!? Fai più un quarto del PIL... anche considerando che senza l'export non puoi tenere aperti molti giacimenti.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Aprile 2022)

*Der Spiegel: anche l'intelligence tedesca in possesso di prove radio inconfutabili del premeditato sterminio di massa della popolazione civile a Bucha *


----------



## 7vinte (7 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Via libera del Parlamento europeo alla risoluzione di maggioranza che chiede più sanzioni contro la Russia, includendo l’import di energia, un totale e immediato embargo su gas, petrolio e carbone russi.
> 
> Ora spetterà ai singoli stati ratificare. L'Italia ieri ha già dato la sua approvazione.
> 
> ...


Il Parlamento europeo conta na ceppa, è il Consiglio a decidere e alcuni stati sono contrari


----------



## hakaishin (7 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> APPROVATO AL SENATO USA IL LEND-LEASE ACT, PROGRAMMA CHE PREVEDE IL PRESTITO GRATUITO DI ARMI ALL'UKRAINA, CHE HA SOLO L'OBBLIGO DI RIDARLE INDIETRO A GUERRA FINITA.


Si si come quelli che ti chiedono soldi ma ti promettono che te li ridanno subito asd


----------



## hakaishin (7 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Il Parlamento europeo conta na ceppa, è il Consiglio a decidere e alcuni stati sono contrari


Godo se ste sanzioni non passano


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non siamo in guerra mondiale, anche se loro lo vorrebbero...
> se ad ogni guerra regionale tra confinanti ci fosse una situazione del genere sarebbe esploso il pianeta...



Li riempiranno di armi fin sopra i capelli. A questi barbari importa solo che la Russia si dissangui in Ucraina. Più Ucraini si fanno ammazzare e più durerà questa guerra. E a loro va splendidamente bene così.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Godo se ste sanzioni non passano



faccio fatica a vedere i tedeschi dire di sì. Significherebbe fermare la loro industria praticamente.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Via libera del Parlamento europeo alla risoluzione di maggioranza che chiede più sanzioni contro la Russia, includendo l’import di energia, un totale e immediato embargo su gas, petrolio e carbone russi.
> 
> Ora spetterà ai singoli stati ratificare. L'Italia ieri ha già dato la sua approvazione.
> 
> ...



Di una cosa sono sicuro: la prossima guerra si svolgerà qui in itaglia, e sarà tra di noi, i poveri dementi che si fanno comandare da questi criminali.

Le prove ci sono già state durante la pandemia, e loro non si beccheranno nemmeno un graffio, standosene tranquilli nelle poltrone a godersi lo spettacolo e scegliendo il nemico da propagandare.

Chissà, forse gente che d'ora in poi si arrangia con stufe a legna verrò equiparata ai no-vax e indicata come pericolo per la società, il dovere civiko sarà di abbatterli.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Aprile 2022)

*Lavrov: l'Ucraina ha presentato un nuovo trattato di pace che è totalmente inaccettabile. 

Fonte: New York Times*


----------



## Albijol (7 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> faccio fatica a vedere i tedeschi dire di sì. Significherebbe fermare la loro industria praticamente.


Hanno rimandato il ban del carbone...figurati se bloccano il gas.


----------



## admin (7 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Via libera del Parlamento europeo alla risoluzione di maggioranza che chiede più sanzioni contro la Russia, includendo l’import di energia, un totale e immediato embargo su gas, petrolio e carbone russi.
> 
> Ora spetterà ai singoli stati ratificare. L'Italia ieri ha già dato la sua approvazione.
> 
> ...



Delinquenti!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Lavrov: l'Ucraina ha presentato un nuovo trattato di pace che è totalmente inaccettabile.
> 
> Fonte: New York Times*



Non sono sati resi noti i dettagli ?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non sono sati resi noti i dettagli ?


no, come sempre. Ma fonti ucraine parlano di immediato ritiro truppe e status quo per Dombass e Crimea come condizioni imposte dall' Ucraina


----------



## Albijol (7 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> no, come sempre. Ma fonti ucraine parlano di immediato ritiro truppe e status quo per Dombass e Crimea come condizioni imposte dall' Ucraina


Leggo che la situazione negli oblast del Donbass e del Luhansk è abbastanza deteriorata a sfavore dell'Ukraina. Forse questo ottimismo viene dalle nuove armi che donerà Biden? Boh


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> APPROVATO AL SENATO USA IL LEND-LEASE ACT, PROGRAMMA CHE PREVEDE IL PRESTITO GRATUITO DI ARMI ALL'UKRAINA, CHE HA SOLO L'OBBLIGO DI RIDARLE INDIETRO A GUERRA FINITA.



Usano gli ucraini in tutti i modi. Pure per fargli collaudare le armi.


----------



## Albijol (7 Aprile 2022)

Cmq ragazzi per un impegno improvviso stacco dal forum per una settimana forse anche due, (non vado a buttarmi per le bollette del gas, almeno per ora ) vi lascio con una foto di un'arma che abbiamo dato agli Ukraini.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Lavrov: l'Ucraina ha presentato un nuovo trattato di pace che è totalmente inaccettabile.
> 
> Fonte: New York Times*



Probabilmente hanno presentato un testo scritto da Biden.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cmq ragazzi per un impegno improvviso stacco dal forum per una settimana forse anche due, (non vado a buttarmi per le bollette del gas, almeno per ora ) vi lascio con una foto di un'arma che abbiamo dato agli Ukraini.
> Vedi l'allegato 2026



La Patria ha bisogno di te. Torna presto


----------



## Devil man (7 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Via libera del Parlamento europeo alla risoluzione di maggioranza che chiede più sanzioni contro la Russia, includendo l’import di energia, un totale e immediato embargo su gas, petrolio e carbone russi.
> 
> Ora spetterà ai singoli stati ratificare. L'Italia ieri ha già dato la sua approvazione.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raryof (7 Aprile 2022)

Provo sincero dispiacere per gli ucraini che devono sopportare tutto questo, ci rimettono loro, hanno perso tutto per colpa di un governo di nazisti usato a modino dai veri mandanti di questa guerra (QUELLI che hanno dato sanzioni facendo il doppiogioco propagantistico).
Volete i colpevoli di tutto questo? sono i buoni, quelli che arrivano dopo, quelli che avevano un piano ben preciso, hanno usato l'incompetenza di nazistucoli e attorucoli ucraini per promettergli la "libertà" e il loro popolo ha pagato, se dai armi a gente che sa solo uccidere stai accoppando pure i civili che si trovano la guerra in casa, la guerra non è solo combattere la Russia, la guerra comprende la peggio feccia militare, gente che ammazza i civili per nulla, gente che usa le armi ma per interessi personali, gente che riceverà fondi dai "buoni" e non aiuterà nessun disperato ucraino, gli stessi che vivono l'incubo di una guerra che gli è stata portata in casa e ed è stata preparata per tutti questi anni, solo per puro scopo propagandistico, per creare corridoi umanitari, per prendere dentro profughi caucasici che sono il nuovo covid, sono ORO puro.
E come tutti i mandanti chi ci rimetterà saremo noi, perché noi abbiamo voluto quella guerra e noi siamo stati tirati dentro dagli americani che con quei banchieri corrotti ci vanno a nozze, perché stati divisi non sarebbero arrivati a questo, ad esempio noi non avremmo mai accettato le sanzioni che si sarebbero ritorte contro di noi, MAI, invece qui il vecchietto Mario ci dice che abbiamo una proposta dell'UE per l'embargo che possiamo valutare... capito il giochino? sei dentro un organismo che decide per te, il popolo viene bypassato e usato, il popolo è ricchezza, deve spendere, non vale nulla e non ha più potere decisionale; qui il dramma è doppio perché vanno a sconquassare pure le aziende che avranno costi in più, superiori. per cosa? la pace? FATE SOLO SCHIFO, incompetenti, spero davvero che la Le Pen possa vincere e si dia il via alle danze, esci tu oggi esco io domani, si è andati troppo oltre con questo europeismo americanizzato e il mondo adesso ha equilibri diversi che dovranno permetterci di staccarci, adagio adagio, da quelli che sono i poteri centrali, i poteri sovranazionali di cui parlava quel pirla siciliano al colle.
C'è bisogno che il popolo ritorni centrale, c'è bisogno che gli ammericcani prendano un'altra batosta, c'è bisogno che la Russia rimanga Russia e che noi ritorniamo presto Italia e non stati disuniti d'Europa.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Via libera del Parlamento europeo alla risoluzione di maggioranza che chiede più sanzioni contro la Russia, includendo l’import di energia, un totale e immediato embargo su gas, petrolio e carbone russi.
> 
> Ora spetterà ai singoli stati ratificare. L'Italia ieri ha già dato la sua approvazione.
> 
> ...


Che botta.

Ho appena comprato la casa di mia nonna, costruita solo 8 anni fa, l' ho svuotata tutta.

Manco un tavolino ho tenuto, tutto tranne una cosa avevo deciso qualche mese fa: una splendida stufa a legna ( pensando, teniamola, non si sa mai)


----------



## hakaishin (7 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> faccio fatica a vedere i tedeschi dire di sì. Significherebbe fermare la loro industria praticamente.


Almeno c’è la possibilità che ci salviamo pure noi grazie a loro


----------



## hakaishin (7 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> no, come sempre. Ma fonti ucraine parlano di immediato ritiro truppe e status quo per Dombass e Crimea come condizioni imposte dall' Ucraina


Status quo?
Ancora continua sto babbeo con lo status quo? Ahahahahaha
E lo difendono pure per ste pagliacciate 
Ma che ci vuole a capire che Crimea e donbas sono persi?


----------



## hakaishin (7 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente hanno presentato un testo scritto da Biden.


Beh ovvio:
Ritiro delle truppe
Scuse pubbliche 
Donbas e crimea pienamente ucraine
Qualche concessione territoriale in Favore dell’Ucraina magari San Pietroburgo?
Foto 20x30 di biden che ride e Zelensky con areola nel Cremlino 

ci può stare no?


----------



## Andris (7 Aprile 2022)

oggi Draghi ha incontrato Rutte che ha ribadito la solita posizione che lo fa vincere come Merkel quattro volte di fila.

"Non sono riuscito a convircelo, ma mi assicurato di non avere chiusure di principio"


infatti loro ragionano in base alla convenienza nazionale...se conviene mettere tetto al prezzo gas lo faranno, come per tutte le cose


lo stesso freno messo quando degli esaltati parlavano di velocizzare l'adesione ucraina all'UE


la mentalità non si cambia, per questo non saremo mai gli Stati Uniti d'Europa


----------



## Andris (7 Aprile 2022)

*Shell’s exit from Russia will cost billions. 
The energy giant says it will have to write off up to $5 billions in assets


anche British Petroleum in difficoltà, senza acquirenti rischia di lasciare tutto a Rosneft*


#inculatiancheconlabrexit


----------



## Raryof (7 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Shell’s exit from Russia will cost billions.
> The energy giant says it will have to write off up to $5 billions in assets*
> 
> 
> #inculatiancheconlabrexit


Con questa voglia di pace così forte non ci saranno problemi, dai.


----------



## Andris (7 Aprile 2022)

Cina e Russia sempre più in affari, i russi accetttano pagamenti in yuan



>


----------



## Andris (7 Aprile 2022)

*Ministro Esteri moldavo:

"La Moldavia continuerà a seguire il principio di neutralità stabilito nella Costituzione del Paese nonostante gli elevati rischi per la sicurezza."*


da quelle parti usano il cervello e non avranno problemi...più fedeli alla Costituzione dei nostri dem...


----------



## Milanoide (7 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Basterebbe (ora è tardi) andare in Tunisia o in Marocco o in Algeria e prendere in leasing un'area nel deserto grande quanto la Sicilia e riempirla di pannelli solari per dare energia a tutta l' Europa. Cosa totalmente nelle nostre capacità ed economicamente vantaggiosa rispetto alle forme termoelettriche attuali.


Ma facciamole pure nel meridione italiano queste cose.
E all'ombra dei pannelli coltiviamoci qualcosa


----------



## Swaitak (7 Aprile 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Ma facciamole pure nel meridione italiano queste cose.
> E all'ombra dei pannelli coltiviamoci qualcosa


piccolo ot: è stato siglato un accordo proprio in questi giorni per creare la più grande Gigafactory Europea (3Sun/Enel greennpower) per la produzione di moduli fotovoltaici, entrerà a pieno regime nel 2024.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Aprile 2022)

*Russia espulsa dal Consiglio dei diritti umani dell'ONU.

La Cina: "Non fate altro che gettare benzina nel fuoco."

La votazione:





*


----------



## Swaitak (7 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Russia espulsa dal Consiglio dei diritti umani dell'ONU.
> 
> La Cina: "Non fate altro che gettare benzina nel fuoco."
> 
> ...


Tagliati completamente i ponti diplomatici, ottimo.
Il prossimo passo è far intervenire gli ex copioni orientali.
Sarà più lunga del covid (ancora in ballo)


----------



## Milanoide (7 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> piccolo ot: è stato siglato un accordo proprio in questi giorni per creare la più grande Gigafactory Europea (3Sun/Enel greennpower) per la produzione di moduli fotovoltaici, entrerà a pieno regime nel 2024.


Continuo off topic:
In Italia media di 7 anni di attesa per permessi nuove rinnovabili.
Mettiamo pure che la metà siano richieste fatte coi piedi ed irricevibili o in odor di mafia. Ma l'altra metà???


----------



## Swaitak (7 Aprile 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Continuo off topic:
> In Italia media di 7 anni di attesa per permessi nuove rinnovabili.
> Mettiamo pure che la metà siano richieste fatte coi piedi ed irricevibili o in odor di mafia. Ma l'altra metà???


boh, intanto se non lo hanno già fatto dovrebbero equiparare l'installazione dei pannelli sul tetto a quella di un condizionatore o del modem telecom, coinvolgendo solo l'ente energetico (insomma un intervento semplice). Dobbiamo bypassare tutti sti appalti e sub appalti a presunte ditte come per il bonus, è li che si allungano i tempi e si corre il rischio di bruciare soldi, secondo me.


----------



## Devil man (7 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Russia espulsa dal Consiglio dei diritti umani dell'ONU.
> 
> La Cina: "Non fate altro che gettare benzina nel fuoco."
> 
> ...


Io sono pronto a dare il mio contributo!
CAMERATI!! COMANDI!


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> solamente un popolo malato dove puoi comprare un'arma con meno problemi di un'aspirina può partorire queste follie.
> stanno dando armi ai civili che così diventano bersagli senza alcuna preparazione militare.
> è stato già riportato di faide e omicidi in queste settimane perchè se dai un'arma così c'è chi la usa anche per regolare conti privati, non solo contro i russi invasori.


I civili che non sono inquadrati nella difesa territoriale (guardia nazionale Ucraina) non ricevono alcuna arma.
L'arruolamento è obbligatorio in base alle richieste del governatore regionale e si attiva solo quando c'è presenza nemica su quella regione.
La maggioranza delle armi provenienti dall'occidente servono alle formazioni regolari ed ai riservisti.

Tra l'altro l'arruolamento nonostante sia su base obbligatoria nella guardia nazionale avvenendo solo quando il nemico entra nell'Oblast di appartenenza è sostanzialmente volontario dato che sono loro a doversi presentare ai centri di arruolamento, non vengono a prelevarli al domicilio sarebbe uno spreco di forze e uomini.
Molte persone che si presentano non vengono comunque arruolate perché ritenuti inabili al combattimento.

La maggioranza delle unità sul fronte di Kiev era rappresentato da formazioni regolari, la guardia nazionale è stata per lo più utilizzata negli scontri contro sabotatori russi insieme a reparti speciali della polizia.

Poi ci sono quelli che a tutti i costi vogliono armarsi ed andare per conto loro raccattando un arma qualsiasi.


----------



## Andris (7 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> I civili che non sono inquadrati nella difesa territoriale (guardia nazionale Ucraina) non ricevono alcuna arma.


ci sono dei video da settimane di camion e carri che arrivano in città, qualunque uomo si avvicina riceve un'arma.
non so se siano le nostre o americane oppure residui loro, comunque è roba che impressiona...
sembra un telefilm del far west dove ci si fa giustizia da soli


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ci sono dei video da settimane di camion e carri che arrivano in città, qualunque uomo si avvicina riceve un'arma.
> non so se siano le nostre o americane oppure residui loro, comunque è roba che impressiona...


Ti assicuro che le armi che ricevono da fuori sono destinate alle formazioni regolari.
I video che hai visto riguardano appunto come ho detto gente che vuole un arma a tutti i costi per difendere se stesso, non sono inquadrati in nessuna formazione, neanche nella guardia nazionale.
Sicuramente è un grave errore dare armi a civili non inquadrati che le chiedono per se.


----------



## Andris (7 Aprile 2022)

*Cremlino:*

*"Mariupol a breve sarà liberata, il nemico è circondato e chiuso in un piccolo angolo. Saranno stanati e neutralizzati sul campo"*


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Cremlino:
> 
> "Mariupol a breve sarà liberata, il nemico è circondato e chiuso in un piccolo angolo. Saranno stanati e neutralizzati sul campo"*


Ora che il perimetro è ristretto per aver ragione degli ucraini in fretta credo inizieranno a bombardare con particolare intensità.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Cremlino:
> 
> "Mariupol a breve sarà liberata, il nemico è circondato e chiuso in un piccolo angolo. Saranno stanati e neutralizzati sul campo"*








Aggiornata al 4 Aprile, però dovrebbe rendere l'idea della situazione.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Aggiornata al 4 Aprile, però dovrebbe rendere l'idea della situazione.



Sembra Dunkirk


----------



## __king george__ (7 Aprile 2022)

non so se qualcuno si è imbattuto in qualcuno dei racconti fatti dalle donne stuprate nelle varie città ucraine..ecco non leggeteli...

anzi si leggeteli....

ps: stuprate dai soldati russi eh..non da ucraini americani gnomi o fate....lo dicono in modo chiaro ed inequivocabile...con dovizia di particolari...


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (7 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cmq ragazzi per un impegno improvviso stacco dal forum per una settimana forse anche due, (non vado a buttarmi per le bollette del gas, almeno per ora ) vi lascio con una foto di un'arma che abbiamo dato agli Ukraini.
> Vedi l'allegato 2026


Si, e` una MG42/59, sinceramente non capisco le lamentele...
E` un'ottima arma, una versione ralentata del mostro MG42, e` usata tuttora anche dal nostro esercito


----------



## pazzomania (7 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Aggiornata al 4 Aprile, però dovrebbe rendere l'idea della situazione.


Che brutta cosa la guerra!

Sta cartina a me impressiona


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Aprile 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> Si, e` una MG42/59, sinceramente non capisco le lamentele...
> E` un'ottima arma, una versione ralentata del mostro MG42, e` usata tuttora anche dal nostro esercito


Non ci sono state lamentele sulla qualità delle armi ma sul fatto che hanno il bipede invece del treppiede, sembra una sciocchezza ma quando vieni addestrato a un certo tipo di tattiche questa cosa fa la differenza.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non ci sono state lamentele sulla qualità delle armi ma sul fatto che hanno il bipede invece del treppiede, sembra una sciocchezza ma quando vieni addestrato a un certo tipo di tattiche questa cosa fa la differenza.


Un po' troppi hanno abboccato alle lamentele sulle armi, ma d' altronde sono "articoli di giornalismo" volutamente orientati a triggerare la gente e fare 4 click in più.

Sarebbe come se avessi una Multipla e mi regalassero una supercar con guida a destra e dicessi: "eh ma io sono abituato a guidare a sinistra"


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Aggiornata al 4 Aprile, però dovrebbe rendere l'idea della situazione.


Lato positivo di questa situazione: Putin potrà dire di aver neutralizzato Azov.
A quel punto, forse, avrebbe una freccia al suo arco propagandistico per trattare in modo serio.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Lato positivo di questa situazione: Putin potrà dire di aver neutralizzato Azov.
> A quel punto, forse, avrebbe una freccia al suo arco propagandistico per trattare in modo serio.


Azov andava sterminato.
L’unica cosa buona che ha fatto


----------



## vota DC (7 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Status quo?
> Ancora continua sto babbeo con lo status quo? Ahahahahaha
> E lo difendono pure per ste pagliacciate
> Ma che ci vuole a capire che Crimea e donbas sono persi?


Tecnicamente status quo significa che il Donbass non è in mano ucraina. Gli ucraini hanno ammazzato ventimila persone nella piccolissima parte del Donbass che controllavano, la maggioranza è dal 2015 in mano dei ribelli.
Che poi presumo che piuttosto che cedere UFFICIALMENTE la Crimea penso che Zelensky consegnerebbe anche il Donbass e tutta la costa fino ad Odessa ai russi...l'importante sono blasone e cartine geografiche per farsi bello alle riunioni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Azov andava sterminato.
> L’unica cosa buona che ha fatto


Utilizzando gli altri nazisti della Wagner e i predoni di Kadyrov. Per la serie: i nostri nazisti sono quelli buoni. LOL


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Utilizzando gli altri nazisti della Wagner e i predoni di Kadyrov. Per la serie: i nostri nazisti sono quelli buoni. LOL



Comunque hanno eliminato gente di cui si può fare a meno.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Comunque hanno eliminato gente di cui si può fare a meno.


Va bene, ma è ridicolo parlare di denazificazione quando da sempre utilizzi contractors dichiaratamente nazisti. Gente che ha commesso gli stessi crimini della Azov.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Aprile 2022)

Comparate addestramento militare ( anni ) con quello che hanno fatto vedere in tv mi porto a dire " ma siete folli!? civili portati a morire Easy " poi tutto gratis e tutto vano w la lotta per la pace ! ( Ironia)


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Va bene, ma è ridicolo parlare di denazificazione quando da sempre utilizzi contractors dichiaratamente nazisti. Gente che ha commesso gli stessi crimini della Azov.



Ciascuno li definisca come crede. Questa gente deve sparire.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Aprile 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente status quo significa che il Donbass non è in mano ucraina. Gli ucraini hanno ammazzato ventimila persone nella piccolissima parte del Donbass che controllavano, la maggioranza è dal 2015 in mano dei ribelli.
> Che poi presumo che piuttosto che cedere UFFICIALMENTE la Crimea penso che Zelensky consegnerebbe anche il Donbass e tutta la costa fino ad Odessa ai russi...l'importante sono blasone e cartine geografiche per farsi bello alle riunioni.


Status quo vuol dire situazione indefinita.
Lui ha perso donbas e Crimea ma non lo vuole capire evidentemente. Li deve cedere c’è poco da fare


----------



## Pungiglione (7 Aprile 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> L'esport di energia rappresenta solo il 2% del Pil russo, che recupereranno esportandolo in Cina e negli altri paesi non allineati. la lega araba ha già disatteso l'input statunitense ad aumentare la produzione di petrolio. Per noi sarà una catastrofe.


Mi spiace ma è falso... L'anno scorso il PIL russo è stato 1500 miliardi mentre come confermato dai russi l'export era di 230 miliardi tra oil e gas, quasi la metà delle esportazioni totali russe. In punti percentuali è il 15%... Altroché il 2


----------



## hakaishin (7 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Utilizzando gli altri nazisti della Wagner e i predoni di Kadyrov. Per la serie: i nostri nazisti sono quelli buoni. LOL


Tutta gente schifosa, giusto che si ammazzino tra di loro.
Ah ma Azov è ucriano, quindi santi! Sono nazisti bravi pardon


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (7 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> APPROVATO AL SENATO USA IL LEND-LEASE ACT, PROGRAMMA CHE PREVEDE IL PRESTITO GRATUITO DI ARMI ALL'UKRAINA, CHE HA SOLO L'OBBLIGO DI RIDARLE INDIETRO A GUERRA FINITA.



Così quando tornano le potremo vendere alla Georgia ricondizionate


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Status quo vuol dire situazione indefinita.
> Lui ha perso donbas e Crimea ma non lo vuole capire evidentemente. Li deve cedere c’è poco da fare


Quindi il genio puttan ha scatenato una guerra, ammazzato gente, distrutto la credibilità diplomatica della Russia per avere due territori che di fatto possedeva già? Beh...che dire?

C'è dell'altro, Putin è un macellaio ma non mi sembra un idiota, o meglio non mi sembrava, gli ultimi sviluppi fanno pensare ad altro...


----------



## __king george__ (7 Aprile 2022)

dagli USA 100 droni kamikaze a Kiev


----------



## Andris (8 Aprile 2022)

qualche ambasciata pensa di tornare a Kiev...io aspetterei fossi in loro...


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> qualche ambasciata pensa di tornare a Kiev...io aspetterei fossi in loro...


Mossa molto azzardata, Kiev è ancora bersaglio di attacchi aerei e missilistici. Certo lo è anche Lviv, ma meno.


----------



## Andris (8 Aprile 2022)

*Scorta rafforzata per Luigi Di Maio per dei messaggi minacciosi ricevuti sui social firmati con una Z*



> *
> 
> *


----------



## hakaishin (8 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quindi il genio puttan ha scatenato una guerra, ammazzato gente, distrutto la credibilità diplomatica della Russia per avere due territori che di fatto possedeva già? Beh...che dire?
> 
> C'è dell'altro, Putin è un macellaio ma non mi sembra un idiota, o meglio non mi sembrava, gli ultimi sviluppi fanno pensare ad altro...


Io stavo parlando solo dei territori contesi. Limitatamente a questi, Apostolesky si deve mettere l’anima in pace perché li ha persi 8 anni fa. Quindi ha poco da fare il duro..

Chiaro che c’è dell’altro, non può essere tutto questo solo per Crimea e donbas. O c’è dell’altro o è pazzo ma non credo lo sia…


----------



## Blu71 (8 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Scorta rafforzata per Luigi Di Maio per dei messaggi minacciosi ricevuti sui social firmati con una Z*



Ma perché lo minacciano? Lui non conta nulla.


----------



## Andris (8 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma perché lo minacciano? Lui non conta nulla.


non lo minacciano realmente infatti, sono i commenti che si fanno su tutti a caldo...solo che ogni volta hanno un buon motivo per isolarsi di più dalle persone.

Di Maio è in trance agonistica più dei virostars nelle ultime settimane...


----------



## Blu71 (8 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non lo minacciano realmente infatti, sono i commenti che si fanno su tutti a caldo...solo che ogni volta hanno un buon motivo per isolarsi di più dalle persone.
> 
> Di Maio è in trance agonistica più dei virostars nelle ultime settimane...



Spero che il prossimo anno sparisca lui con tutto il suo movimento.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io stavo parlando solo dei territori contesi. Limitatamente a questi, Apostolesky si deve mettere l’anima in pace perché li ha persi 8 anni fa. Quindi ha poco da fare il duro..
> 
> Chiaro che c’è dell’altro, non può essere tutto questo solo per Crimea e donbas. O c’è dell’altro o è pazzo ma non credo lo sia…


Bisogna capire cosa chiedono i russi, questo non è stato divulgato. Io credo che alla cessione ufficiale di Crimea e Donbas ci arriveranno, semplicemente è un modo per ottenere le condizioni migliori, io inizio col dire che non ti do nulla, poi parzialmente e poi ti do qualcosa, tu in cambio non mi chiedi quello.
Molto semplificato ovviamente ma è un esempio.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Bisogna capire cosa chiedono i russi, questo non è stato divulgato. Io credo che alla cessione ufficiale di Crimea e Donbas ci arriveranno, semplicemente è un modo per ottenere le condizioni migliori, io inizio col dire che non ti do nulla, poi parzialmente e poi ti do qualcosa, tu in cambio non mi chiedi quello.
> Molto semplificato ovviamente ma è un esempio.


Capisco l’esempio ma non rende in questo caso. Anzi è folle. Non ha la forza per fare questo, quei territori sono già persi, soprattutto la Crimea 
Poi sarebbe bello capire cosa vogliono davvero i russi, sembrano alquanto confusi..


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Spero che il prossimo anno sparisca lui con tutto il suo movimento.


Sono sicurissimo che lui nel caso si riciclerà nel PD o in qualche altro partito della Sinistra.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Capisco l’esempio ma non rende in questo caso. Anzi è folle. Non ha la forza per fare questo, quei territori sono già persi, soprattutto la Crimea
> Poi sarebbe bello capire cosa vogliono davvero i russi, sembrano alquanto confusi..


Io ho l'idea che l'intenzione iniziale dei russi fosse:

- Far cadere il governo centrale ed installare un governo filorusso.

- Creare nel contempo la Novorossia cioè tutta la parte est e la fascia costiera fino ad Odessa e il confine con la Romania.

Ora visto il fallimento a nord, l'obiettivo minimo credo sia Donbas (tutta la regione non solo i territori presi nel 2014), Crimea e la fascia costiera che arriva fino a Kherson.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io ho l'idea che l'intenzione iniziale dei russi fosse:
> 
> - Far cadere il governo centrale ed installare un governo filorusso.
> 
> ...


Si anche io penso che volesse dividere in 2 il paese, creando la Nuova Russia e lasciare il resto dell’Ucraina come stato satellite.
Probabile sia ancora convinto di potercela fare. Ma come minimo prende tutto il Donbas


----------



## Blu71 (8 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sono sicurissimo che lui nel caso si riciclerà nel PD o in qualche altro partito della Sinistra.



Ovunque andrà rimarrà sempre un incompetente in qualsiasi materia.


----------



## vota DC (8 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quindi il genio puttan ha scatenato una guerra, ammazzato gente, distrutto la credibilità diplomatica della Russia per avere due territori che di fatto possedeva già? Beh...che dire?


Al momento sì. Zelensky controllava un decimo delle regioni separatiste e con moltissima difficoltà: ventimila morti solo per quello....non è che si è combattuto in tutto il Donbass. Zelensky stesso nel 2019 appena eletto ha proposto di ritirare completamente l'esercito ucraino dal Donbass ma i nazisti hanno cercato di linciarlo (ci sono i video).
Ricordiamoci che Putin di suo ha scatenato una marcetta per fare pressione che doveva finire con un golpe, i soldati erano solo per fare pressione....cioè ha cercato di prendere Kiev con dei PARACADUTISTI. Ora i giochi sono cambiati....per l'Ucraina ci sarà senza dubbio un esito PEGGIORE (parlo dell'accordo che verrà fuori, quindi senza neanche contare morte e distruzione) delle richieste iniziali russe.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Aprile 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Al momento sì. Zelensky controllava un decimo delle regioni separatiste e con moltissima difficoltà: ventimila morti solo per quello....non è che si è combattuto in tutto il Donbass. Zelensky stesso nel 2019 appena eletto ha proposto di ritirare completamente l'esercito ucraino dal Donbass ma i nazisti hanno cercato di linciarlo (ci sono i video).
> Ricordiamoci che Putin di suo ha scatenato una marcetta per fare pressione che doveva finire con un golpe, i soldati erano solo per fare pressione....cioè ha cercato di prendere Kiev con dei PARACADUTISTI. Ora i giochi sono cambiati....per l'Ucraina ci sarà senza dubbio un esito PEGGIORE (parlo dell'accordo che verrà fuori, quindi senza neanche contare morte e distruzione) delle richieste iniziali russe.


È così in parte, l'azione dei paracadutisti su Hostomel serviva per mettere in sicurezza l'aeroporto e far arrivare altre truppe aviotrasportate e saltare la linea difensiva ucraina. 
Allo stesso tempo l'esercito da nord doveva scendere verso Kiev ed impegnare le forze ucraine mentre sabotatori russi e corpi speciali infiltrati dovevano prendere il controllo dei centri nevralgici del governo a Kiev. 

Sono fallite tutte e tre le cose praticamente.


----------



## Andris (8 Aprile 2022)

*interessante intervista a Marco Bertolini, ex comandante della Folgore e del Comando operativo interforze*

"Mi pare ormai chiaro che quelle nella parte ovest dell’Ucraina, a partire da Kiev, fossero solo un grande diversivo tattico e politico da parte di Putin.
Aveva dichiarato fin dall’inizio che l’obiettivo erano i distretti del Donetsk e del Lugansk, la Crimea e il Donbass. Per perseguirlo ha impegnato una parte importante dell’esercito su obiettivi che possiamo definire “sussidiari”, utili cioè ad impegnare le forze ucraine nella difesa della capitale e a tenere alta la tensione internazionale sulla portata del conflitto e il rischio di eventuali ingerenze.
Ma era chiaro fin dal dispiegamento delle forze che non ha mai avuto intenzione di conquistare tutta l’Ucraina, né di conservarla

*L’Italia non ha mai dato le armi a nessuno.*
Non le ha date alla Somalia che aveva a che fare con una variante dell’Isis.
Ancora oggi abbiamo un piccolo contingente a Mogadiscio che fa addestramento.
Gli abbiamo dato uniformi, camion.
Ma io ero lì e ci chiedevano armi, ma non gliele abbiamo date e sa perché?
*Perché non usiamo alimentare i conflitti, ed è lo stesso criterio che abbiamo usato in altre situazioni in cui c’era un popolo aggredito.

Proprio perché il pericolo in Europa è maggiore credo sia stata una scelta discutibile.*
Capisco che non siamo mai stati inondati come in questa fase di immagini, notizie, appelli ed era difficile sottrarsi.
Ma *proprio perché il conflitto è a due passi da noi bisognava spegnerlo prima possibile, non tenerlo acceso alimentando una resistenza di poche speranze.*
Fossimo stati dall’altra parte dell’Atlantico potevamo dire “sì sì diamogliele”.
Ma questo conflitto è a due passi da casa nostra e può espandersi come fa il virus, infettare il nostro Continente in un attimo.
Se poi perdura, ci sarà un traffico incontrollato di soldati, armi e uomini da ogni parte del mondo, già succede.

*Qui abbiamo toccato davvero il colmo dell’ipocrisia.*
*L’Italia si scopre bellicista, ma la guerra la devono fare gli altri.*
Se si deve passare dall’1,1% al 2% di spese per la Difesa allora no, ripudia le armi.
Ma a quel 2% dovremmo tenerci se teniamo a restare un paese sovrano, perché senza una difesa adeguata non lo si è. Fa scandalo quel 2%?
A me fa scandalo che lo si debba nascondere dietro le richieste della Nato, quando avere uno strumento militare adeguato e che funzioni è cosa ovvia e giusta, specie per un Paese che si trova in mezzo al Mediterraneo che è un pentolone in continua ebollizione."


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Ma a quel 2% dovremmo tenerci se teniamo a restare un paese sovrano, perché senza una difesa adeguata non lo si è. Fa scandalo quel 2%?
> A me fa scandalo che lo si debba nascondere dietro le richieste della Nato, quando avere uno strumento militare adeguato e che funzioni è cosa ovvia e giusta, specie per un Paese che si trova in mezzo al Mediterraneo che è un pentolone in continua ebollizione."


Su questo ha ragione al 100%


----------



## Andris (8 Aprile 2022)

.
doppio


----------



## Andris (8 Aprile 2022)

sto vedendo gli spezzoni del solito Orsini show da Formigli


"L'Italia sta agli Stati Uniti come la Bielorussia sta alla Russia"


bella questa stoccata, infatti si sono ribellati subito in studio...


"Stoltenberg è un pazzo per aver provocato Putin dopo un'esercitazione militare in Georgia"

"Se non fermiamo la NATO avremo altre guerre"


domani metto i video


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Aprile 2022)

Ma come mai nessuno chiede ad Orsini il motivo per cui faceva propaganda a favore del vaccino russo qualche mese fa? Ops....


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Aprile 2022)

Per non parlare della sequela di idiozie sulla guerra lampo. Uno come lui dovrebbe sapere di cosa si tratta, non ha nulla a che vedere con l'effetto sorpresa o il fatto che ci siano truppe schierate al confine.
Non credo sia ignorante, piuttosto altro a questo punto.


----------



## Shmuk (8 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io stavo parlando solo dei territori contesi. Limitatamente a questi, Apostolesky si deve mettere l’anima in pace perché li ha persi 8 anni fa. Quindi ha poco da fare il duro..
> 
> Chiaro che c’è dell’altro, non può essere tutto questo solo per Crimea e donbas. O c’è dell’altro o è pazzo ma non credo lo sia…



Ma che sia "pazzo" è fuor di dubbio, magari lucidamente folle, ma tant'è.


----------



## Nevergiveup (8 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *interessante intervista a Marco Bertolini, ex comandante della Folgore e del Comando operativo interforze*
> 
> "Mi pare ormai chiaro che quelle nella parte ovest dell’Ucraina, a partire da Kiev, fossero solo un grande diversivo tattico e politico da parte di Putin.
> Aveva dichiarato fin dall’inizio che l’obiettivo erano i distretti del Donetsk e del Lugansk, la Crimea e il Donbass. Per perseguirlo ha impegnato una parte importante dell’esercito su obiettivi che possiamo definire “sussidiari”, utili cioè ad impegnare le forze ucraine nella difesa della capitale e a tenere alta la tensione internazionale sulla portata del conflitto e il rischio di eventuali ingerenze.
> ...


Qualcuno ricorda a questo signore che se non fosse stata armata la "resistenza di poche speranze" non esisterebbe più uno Stato Ucraino già da qualche settimana?

Sul 2% del PIL ci sarebbe da scrivere ore, in quell'importo rientrano le risorse per le forze di polizia e carabinieri ordinarie di tutti i ranghi, mezzo Sud Italia campa con quel 2% di Pil con la panza e i piedi sulla scrivania, non abbiamo speranza di riorganizzare in modo serio la difesa se non attraverso un esercito organizzato, finanziato e coordinato a livello europeo in modo che in Italia i soliti furbi non ci possano pasteggiare sopra.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *interessante intervista a Marco Bertolini, ex comandante della Folgore e del Comando operativo interforze*
> 
> "Mi pare ormai chiaro che quelle nella parte ovest dell’Ucraina, a partire da Kiev, fossero solo un grande diversivo tattico e politico da parte di Putin.
> Aveva dichiarato fin dall’inizio che l’obiettivo erano i distretti del Donetsk e del Lugansk, la Crimea e il Donbass. Per perseguirlo ha impegnato una parte importante dell’esercito su obiettivi che possiamo definire “sussidiari”, utili cioè ad impegnare le forze ucraine nella difesa della capitale e a tenere alta la tensione internazionale sulla portata del conflitto e il rischio di eventuali ingerenze.
> ...


Sul fornire armi la penso come lui, o meglio le armi le potremmo pure fornire (mai uomini) ma vanno evacuati tutti i civili, maschi donne lgbt+qxiququ. Quando finiscono i soldati che lo fanno di lavoro,si vede quel che resta.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Aprile 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Sembra Dunkirk


Sembra la Juve di Allegri!


----------



## Blu71 (8 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sto vedendo gli spezzoni del solito Orsini show da Formigli
> 
> 
> *"L'Italia sta agli Stati Uniti come la Bielorussia sta alla Russia"*
> ...



L’unica differenza è che noi non siamo confinanti con gli USA mentre la Bielorussia è attaccata alla Russia.


----------



## vota DC (8 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’unica differenza è che noi non siamo confinanti con gli USA mentre la Bielorussia è attaccata alla Russia.


A detta tutta la Bielorussia non ha mai mandato soldati nelle varie guerre decise dalla Russia, ha solo fornito basi e questa invasione dell'ucraina potrebbe essere un precedente. Tipo nell'invasione della Moldavia c'erano solo russi e ucraini e nelle guerre in Caucaso i bielorussi non c'erano nemmeno. La Bielorussia non manda nemmeno contingenti nelle missioni ONU mi pare.
L'Italia invece fornisce sempre il contingente di soldatini per omaggiare, anche a vantaggio dei propri aguzzini. Persino in Libia prima che venisse Serraj e chi voleva rimpiazzare Gheddafi diceva apertamente che voleva estromettere l'Eni.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Aprile 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> A detta tutta la Bielorussia non ha mai mandato soldati nelle varie guerre decise dalla Russia, ha solo fornito basi e questa invasione dell'ucraina potrebbe essere un precedente. Tipo nell'invasione della Moldavia c'erano solo russi e ucraini e nelle guerre in Caucaso i bielorussi non c'erano nemmeno. La Bielorussia non manda nemmeno contingenti nelle missioni ONU mi pare.
> L'Italia invece fornisce sempre il contingente di soldatini per omaggiare, anche a vantaggio dei propri aguzzini. Persino in Libia prima che venisse Serraj e chi voleva rimpiazzare Gheddafi diceva apertamente che voleva estromettere l'Eni.



Insomma siamo messi peggio della Bielorussia.


----------



## Milanoide (8 Aprile 2022)

I primi limitatori della nostra sovranità sono gli evasori fiscali.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Aprile 2022)

@Andris ecco il video


----------



## Swaitak (8 Aprile 2022)

Oggi c'è la sfilata di Ursula Rottermayer a Kyiv, chissà se indosserà la maglia verde ufficiale come la presidente Metsola


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *L’Italia non ha mai dato le armi a nessuno.*
> Non le ha date alla Somalia che aveva a che fare con una variante dell’Isis.
> Ancora oggi abbiamo un piccolo contingente a Mogadiscio che fa addestramento.
> Gli abbiamo dato uniformi, camion.
> ...



Proprio per questo siamo degli schifosi lacchè degli usa.
Da brava e inutile colonia facciamo solo quello che ci ordinano di fare.

P.S Le armi si dovevano girare lo scorso anno in Afghanistan per aiutare i miliziani della valle del panjshir a resistere al ritorno dei talebani che,una volta andati via gli americani,hanno riconquistato tutto il territorio in poche settimane.

E con i talebani nuovamente a comandare,a quante uccisioni abbiamo assistito da parte dei talebani verso coloro che COLLABORAVANO con l'occidente e che abbiamo volutamente lasciato indietro a farsi ammazzare ?
Quante lapidazioni di donne ?
Quante decapitazioni ?
Stupri per le donne ?

Però in questo caso chissenefrega,tanto sono lontani...
Invece per l'inutile Ucraina tutti a strapparsi i capelli


----------



## __king george__ (8 Aprile 2022)

ma le sottosviluppate influencer russe che fanno a pezzi le borse di Chanel? che trash  

comunque fanno bene...sicuramente potranno sostituirle degnamente con le loro marche di me...ehm con le loro bellissime griffe russe...


----------



## danjr (8 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Via libera del Parlamento europeo alla risoluzione di maggioranza che chiede più sanzioni contro la Russia, includendo l’import di energia, un totale e immediato embargo su gas, petrolio e carbone russi.
> 
> Ora spetterà ai singoli stati ratificare. L'Italia ieri ha già dato la sua approvazione.
> 
> ...


Benissimo cosi'


----------



## danjr (8 Aprile 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> L'esport di energia rappresenta solo il 2% del Pil russo, che recupereranno esportandolo in Cina e negli altri paesi non allineati. la lega araba ha già disatteso l'input statunitense ad aumentare la produzione di petrolio. Per noi sarà una catastrofe.


Avremo una Russia sempre più ricca... al posto del sogno americano, il sogno russo...


----------



## __king george__ (8 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Avremo una Russia sempre più ricca... al posto del sogno americano, il sogno russo...


e io che sognavo di vincere il superenalotto per farmi la villa a Malibù..quando invece il vero sogno è San Pietroburgo...


----------



## Milanoide (8 Aprile 2022)

Bellissima San Pietroburgo!
L' Hermitage...
Quando si scioglie la Neva in primavera...
Le notti bianche e aurore boreali in estate...
Quei simpatici poliziotti azzeccagarbugli ed estorsori...
Il teatro Marjinski... Swans' Lake...
Volevamo salutare la tenutaria del bed & breakfast ma alla pari delle madri dei bambini "radioattivi" russi (non solo ucraini) che ci facevano visita sono terrorizzate dalle email.
Rispondono frettolosamente tutto bene.
Che bel clima!


----------



## rossonerosud (8 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Avremo una Russia sempre più ricca... al posto del sogno americano, il sogno russo...


Non so se se arriveremo al sogno russo, probabilmente a quello cinese, ma che il sistema liberal democratico occidentale sia giunto a un punto di rottura era chiaro già dalla crisi del 2008. I cicli finiscono, e gli Stati Uniti sono un impero in declino. Poi, al di là dell'ironia, ognuno faccia il tifo per chi gli pare, ma questo non cambia il corso della storia che, per l'appunto, farà il suo corso, come l'ha sempre fatto.


----------

